# Rabbit harness and lead/leash?



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 11, 2013)

So, does anyone know what the deal is with them? Are they deemed cruel or is this just a matter of opinion?

Does anyone here use them?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2013)

I use a harness for agility and when I take my rabbits out. It is mostly for safety and to have something to hold onto. I don't really use a leash that often though.

When it comes to harnesses, some are good and some are dangerous. Any harness that is all one piece (figure 8 types) are dangerous as they can tighten and choke a rabbit. Vest harnesses can be hard to adjust to get them to fit right and they are bulky, but otherwise are pretty safe. H style ones are safe to use and can be adjusted to fit a rabbit fairly easily. Shoulder harnesses also seem pretty safe. 
Leashes do need to be used properly as they can be dangerous if not used right. There should be some slack in the leash so you are not pulling the rabbit around. Since rabbits tend to stop and go quickly and change direction with no warning, the person holding the leash needs to pay attention to avoid the rabbit getting jerked back with the leash. 

I think that if used properly and safely, harnesses and leashes can be good. They should not be left on unsupervised.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2013)

I use this harness http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TED89K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and a bungee leash that had come with a different harness for my rabbits. I let them get used to wearing them while inside in a more confined area before I let them outside. Walking a rabbit is more like walking a cat in that you just follow them around rather than showing them where you want them to go. 
In my experience, the harnesses they make for rabbits (especially the vest type ones) are too easy for them to get out of.


----------



## cassnessxox (Jan 11, 2013)

I've taken my girl to grassy areas in this as we don't have any grass at home. It's a vest one and the lead is elastic so it doesn't jerk when she goes to run off. But I can understand how they could be easy to get out of as they only come in a few sizes and aren't super adjustable. Test them out indoors first, we know Cleo can't get out of this one as she got spooked and tried to bolt when we tested it out. We won't take her anywhere other people or dogs are likely to be anyway just in case.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 13, 2013)

I have one harness with a lead. I put it on a previous bunny and she totally freaked out. To be honest I'm just curious if people believed them to be cruel or not. I might buy another for the 2 of them.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 13, 2013)

P.s... Cute picture!!!


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope, they're not cruel, just be sure to get an H style harness, the vest ones can be slipped out of very easily. Just be sure to introduce them slowly and when/if you decide to attach a leash, do it after a few sessions of just the harness. Rabbits aren't like dogs where they just walk so you can't expect them to act like that, just don't pull on the leash and let your bun go at its own pace.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

